# Gib's Latest



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I got this stunning sample of Gib's latest addition to his fine line of multiplex shooters. He started with a design I came up with, but tweaked it until it was a much better size.










The color of this slingshot really knocks me out -- I absolutely love it.










But looks aside, look how that handle comes over and grips your fingers. I just slides in there where it belongs. This makes it easy to keep a consistent grip, which is important for target shooting. Once you get used to this frame it's hard to miss with it.

I have said it before, but it bears repeating: Gib is a great craftsman, and that includes his bands and pouches too. I love everything about this slingshot and you will too.

One more look . . .









Highly recommended!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh yeah I like it a lot !


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

It is a very nice frame! No one has been so kind to purchase one and try it out yet but im sure it will snag someones attention.

As soon as I get my hands on some of the exotics I would love to make one in this design.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

yes i bet it would look stunning in a nice piece of exotic


----------

